# Best Producing program in the U.S.?



## Alexa P. (Feb 23, 2022)

Comment with your school of choice and WHY below. Be as detailed or as direct as you'd like. 

We're compiling a Best Film Schools listicle and need your input! We welcome opinions ONLY from current students, former students who attended for at least 2+ semesters, and alumni at U.S. universities. 

Please submit your vote by the end of this week (2/25) at noon (PST). 

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2022)

Article is up. 














 The Best Film Schools of 2022 - Ranked By FilmSchool.org


					Whether you're preparing to apply or reevaluating what film school is best for you, our selection of the best film schools in America will help you prepare. From Variety to The Hollywood Reporter, these institutions have received top marks for high-tech equipment, gigantic workspaces...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 28, 2022
Category: Film School Rankings


----------

